# Priceless



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

It's been an interesting week. Started Friday with a Pomp limit off the pier. Sight fishing was impossible with the high wind and waves, so they were primarily caught on Pomp rigs, with a few on jigs. The team ended up with 20+. 

Back on the beach where I belong Sunday, mid-afternoon. Bull Reds started hitting around 5 p.m. Landed a 38", a 37" and then my son Ian pulled this 33" across the bar. Nothing quite like watching your little boy get a big one. The smile says it all.

My wife pulled in a single Pomp to wrap-up the day.

Back out this evening. Overcome by catfish. Moved, more catfish. What a pain! We endured to take home a 16", 3# Pomp and a small keeper that Ian brought in.

Hope to get out again on Friday. Still looking for that 5# Pomp!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice!!!! What more could you ask for? Looks like everyone had a good time. Thanks for the post.


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

what kind of rod holder is that in the water, is it just a piece of PVC?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Thats a good story right there....Congrats.....There anit nothing like seeing your own kid having a good time fishing :thumbup:


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

derb said:


> what kind of rod holder is that in the water, is it just a piece of PVC?


 It looks like it is. A piece of 2inch pvc about 4 or 5ft long make for a very good rod holder and cheap too.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job! Any June grass yesterday?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

There was a little grass, but the Catfish were a much bigger problem. Literally before you could put your pole down, you'd have a double. My sand stakes are 1 1/2 inch thick walled (schedule 40) PVC. I beveled the bottom to make it a little easier to plant and installed and adjustable clip so I can change up to allow for different butt lengths.

Salt Water Dave told me you can flare the top end by putting it in boiling water and ramming a bottle into the end. Haven't tried that yet, but it sounds pretty interesting.

I've experimented with a double rod holder so I could fish one short and one long on each stake, but settled on the singles for simplicity sake.


----------



## navy fisherman (Feb 5, 2011)

i apologizie for not knowing this. . .but what is a pomp rig?


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

great picture of your son catching the redfish. are your rod holders actually in the water and how long is that fishing rod if ou don't mind me asking. i use a 15 foot rod.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Amberjack, yes my stakes were out on a shallow bar. We had to run forever when we got a fish on. My rods are Star 11 footers.

Navy Fisherman, Pomp Rigs are a couple of drop knots with a weight at the bottom. Keeps the Mole Crabs off the bottom. You can buy them pre-made just about anywhere.


----------



## wndsurfor (Feb 18, 2011)

Beer bottles work great for flareing out the top of the sand spike.


----------



## nathan in the bay (Mar 15, 2011)

wheres the best place to catch pompano ive never really fish for them. 
(Any information appreciated)


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW! Great pic of your son and that beautiful redfish! You probably won't be able to sneak off and going fishing by yourself anymore.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Pompano Joe, what is a single or double rod holder or adjustable clip? Yeah, I'm ignorant. Or where do I get one?

Thanks,

Gaffy, can't wait to make a few of these.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*excellent haul.*

that looks great , livin up to your namesake .


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*where is da pomps*



nathan in the bay said:


> wheres the best place to catch pompano ive never really fish for them.
> (Any information appreciated)


 any where on the beach ... preferrably near a hole off a sand bar . they are hunting sand fleas so you are looking for places they would be getting washed out of the sand ..channels between bars , abrrupt drop offs ect.Buy a sand flea rake (pays for its self ) and you can catch your bait most of the time . Paramyd sinker heavy enough to anchor in the surf and small circle hooks(they sell these premade, but make sure your getting ones made locally instead of the tourist red bead 100# mono bottom rig.) .They run in packs , and move fast .Sometimes close ,sometimes further outoff the beach . Thats why its best to have a small rod just off the beach and another as far as out as you can get it.There are tons of tips about tide , moon ,wind direction ect .... but you can google all that . good luck .


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Leo, Missed you at the paintball field today.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Stuff*

You asked about a two rod PVC holder: I tried making one in a 'H" shaped to hold two rods but it turned out to be unwieldy and clumsy. I went back to a single piece of PVC sharped on the bottom. I do have others made with a piece of angle iron with a PVC tube, but returned to the single PVC tube.

Pompano Rig? Also called the 'Chicken Rig, or two dropper rig with, as PJ says, with two droppers with a weight at the bottom. I have refined mine some. In the past, I have also used a Carolina Rig or a modified Carolina Rig, but keep coming back to the Chicken Rig.

Pompano Jigs? Small lead head jigs used for Pompano. I have caught redfish, cobia, catfish, whiting and yes; Pompano on them. I use yellow, white, pink or chartreuse on my bucktails. I may use a sweetener made of cut fresh shrimp.

I use a tandem rig of three Pompano Jigs which I've been trying out the past two seasons. This past was a washout due to sickness(stroke) but things are looking promising.

That's enough information to get into trouble. Don't get me started. C2


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks very much, Charlie2, for the Pompano information. You covered all the bases for me -- I had been throwing one jig at a time. And I'm gonna plant that PVC in the first sandbar for the chicken rig. Good wishes to you, Gaffy


----------

